# Is a course-based MSc equivalent to NZQA level 9?



## Lukas92 (4 d ago)

Hi, could anyone who had their qualifications assessed already tell me how many points a MSc. with less than 90 (NZQA) credits at level 9?
Also what counts as level 9 course? Do Master seminars count as well?
Im currently looking for where to study my Masters at, so it would be great if I could also get the 70 points from NZQA for it. 

According to NZQA (Master's Degree » NZQA) a Masters can be structured into 3 different ways. Has anyone had their qualifications recognised at NZQA level 9 with a course-based Masters? Would be great if you could share your uni and degree then (esp. Artificial Intelligence or Comp Sci degrees).

Also in case someone from some online degree programs such as OMSCS GTech or MSDSO form UT Austin are here, to what level have those degrees been assessed?

Thank you for any information you can share,
Lukas92


----------

